# March 2005 2ww Part One



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for all those on the 

New list......much love and luck eveyone,

MrsT 23 Feb 
taff 23 Feb  
booboo40 24 Feb 
Nicolewish 24 Feb 
clairabeth 24 Feb 
melanie71
DMK 25 Feb 
leanne-c 25 Feb 
**Hannah** 25 Feb  
dreamofbaby 26 Feb 
clairelilley15 27 Feb  
Toni22 28 Feb 
oneunited 28 Feb  
Ju29 28 Feb 
pennycat 28 Feb 
AJ London 28 Feb
Simone 28 Feb 
Pinny 1 Mar  
AC(ali) 2 Mar 
Lindsay 2 Mar  
SwedenSam 2 Mar
Lorns 2 Mar 
marigold 3 Mar  
tink 3 Mar  
mariposa 3 Mar  
kia 4 Mar 
cherryb 4 Mar 
SK228 4 Mar  
petal b 4 Mar
Amy A 5 Mar 
marzy 6 Mar 
Hope2 7 Mar
maryjay 7 Mar
zuzzy 8 Mar 
Kitten 8 Mar 
irisheyes 8 Mar 
roze 8 Mar
jess p 9 Mar 
*Di* 9 Mar
skerry 9 Mar
JM 9 Mar
weebrenda 9 Mar
XxMandyxX 11 Mar
Leni 11 Mar 
NICKY101 11 Mar
meachmont 12 Mar  
Rainbow fairy 14 Mar
treen 14 Mar
Indianna 14 Mar
Dockers 14 Mar
Donna Taylor 14 Mar
saraD 14 Mar
joanna Louise 15 Mar
Sweetpea 16 Mar
Annie M 16 Mar
Diana 16 Mar
sharon m 
topsham 16 Mar
Rowingbeau 16 Mar
turkey 16 Mar
mommydreams 16 Mar
mummymaybe 17 Mar
Dee31 17 Mar
jane1 18 Mar
Hollypops 18 Mar
flossie_td 18 Mar
Jaki B 20 Mar
Badger 21 Mar
amberstar 21 Mar
GB 22 Mar
loubielou 25 Mar

Loads of babydust 

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

YIPEEEEEEEE     

Congratulations Mariposa and DP

Heaps of love
Fee xxxxxxxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

It's a bfn for us, af showed her ugly face yesterday  

Kia.x


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2005)

Kia, so sorry to hear your news - AF showed up at our house too - absolutely gutted.

Take care hun
Ali


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Kia, so sorry to hear your news. Big hugs to you. 

Mariposa and DP, huge congrats. Wishing a happy and healthy 9 months ahead.

Leni x


----------



## Nicolewish (Nov 8, 2004)

Congrat to those that have a BFP..Hip hip hooray

Kia and Ac(ali) so sorry to hear your news, really feeling for you. It really knocks the wind out of you when you get a negative result. Sending hugs your way. With love xx

Good luck to all those testing this week, and all those new to the 2ww. You are among a great bunch of people who are all routing for you.

Stay positive and keep praying.  Lots of love

xx Nicole


----------



## Pinny (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I had a BFP!!!!!!!!!

Am so happy!
Wishing everyone love and happiness.

Pinny


----------



## Annie M (May 10, 2004)

Hi girls

Thought i would come and join you as i had et last Sunday.  Have been given a test date of 16th March - seems a lot longer than 2 weeks to me. does any one else have to wait as long as this?

Congrats on your BFP pinny - hope it all works out for you.

Love

Annie M


----------



## Pinny (Feb 18, 2005)

Thank you Annie! I hope so too Still can´t believe it will last, but we will see... 

I tested today, which was day 19 after ET and 21 after EC. Clinics seem so different, have no idea why...

Good luck for 2ww! 

  
Pinny


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Congrats to you Pinny. 

Annie M, lovely to see you here. Wow, not testing 'til the 16th. That is ages away! Wishing you lots of luck.

So come on girlies, anyone got twinges, sore boobs, headaches and just feeling generally fed up? Time seems to go so slowly on the 

Still trying to think positive. Focussing on imagining orange reiki spots, got my rose quartz pinned to my knickers, drinking soya milk and banana milkshakes. Eating lots of brazil nuts, and veg. Just basically trying to do anything that I feel might make a difference. Yes the IF journey has driven my loopy at last  I've been talking to Itsy and Bitsy telling them to get comfy, and my cat, Tallulah has been kindly sitting on me helping me to keep warm on the couch.

So, is it just me that's slowly going mad then? 

Love and luck to all
Leni x


----------



## Ju29 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi everyone

Mine was definitely a BFN  which I had already guessed with   arriving over the weekend.

I was coping quite well until I phoned the hospital up yesterday morning and the nurse was so lovely to me I couldn't stop sobbing.

We have 7 frozen embryos so I have to wait a couple of months and then get back in touch with them and we will go from there.

Congrats to all the BFP's and hugs to the BFN's 

I hope we all get what we dream for  

Love

Julie
x


----------



## Lindsay (Jan 17, 2004)

hiya everyone,

I tested early on Sunday morning while DH was nursing a nasty hangover.   I'm delighted and extremely shocked to say I got a  .  I really can't believe it! I keep repeating the test.  

Good luck and babydust to everyone testing this week .

And all my love and hugs to everyone who had a negative result. 

Lots of love
Lindsay
x


----------



## meachmont (Sep 15, 2004)

HI

Can I join in....I had FET yesterday and am due to test on the 12th March. 

Would like to say congratulations to all of you with BFP's and big hugs to those with BFN's....

I am not going mad at the moment because I am only on day 2 but there's plenty of time for that.

Goodluck and may all of our dreams come trues

Lots of             

Lov 
Donna


----------



## Rainbow fairy (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi all, hope everyone is feeling reasonably OK!  

Congrats lindsay & Pinny I'll bet the smiles haven't wavered yet!!  

Annie M - I too have to wait Over 2 WEEKS to test And what a wait eh! I had e/c on 22nd, e/t on 24th & test on 14th March.  
I'm thinking it's because some people still get a neg' when its really a poss' so maybe they're trying to save us some expense when buying all those tests (and the unnecessary disappointment) & carrying them out to early??!! perhaps!!!   Fingers, toes & all extremities crossed for us both  

Sorry about your bfn Ju29 - Enjoy your next few months though until you hit the meds again 

WOW My boobs are bigger than they've ever been - even though I'm still only a 34B .  And since the constipation has done an about turn & I'm back to my vegetarian usual (tmi), I'd like a years supply of cyclogest please!!!!!!, as I guess thats the reason?!  Only prob' is I can't sleep at night as I usually lie face down, I'm off work though and can chill all day so mustn't grumble.

Leni - I've also had my cats Spud & Rupert take turns to warm up my belly, not got round to naming the sweeties yet though!! I take it Itsy & Bitsy are your embies!?

Love & hugs  
Andrea xxxx


----------



## topsham (Nov 7, 2003)

hi there all

I had my iui basting today and have to test on the 16th there seems to be a few of us this month!

Good luck to all fingers and toes crossed

Love Laurie in Devon xx


----------



## Annie M (May 10, 2004)

Hi all

Having another very boring day on the 2ww.  Not used to sitting still and doing nothing and its driving me insane!!!!

Hi Leni - good luck on your 2ww and maybe we will be able to share good news next time we meet up.  And believe me i too am going mad.

Congrats Lindsay on your BFP and good luck with the frosties Julie.

Good luck and lots of love to everyone else on the 2ww

Love

Annie M


----------



## night nurse (Jul 9, 2004)

Just popped in to wish Anniem good luck on the 2ww!   

Love NN xx


----------



## sharon m (Apr 28, 2004)

hi all 
just like to say congratulations to all those BFP!!!!!!!
its just so great to hear some good news, my test day is 11march red nose day, ever time it comes on the telly i think oh god,
  I want it to work so much but it doesn't seem like a reality to me that it could work. My mum has had breast cancer and she had to have her head shaved to day   how hard was that!! I want some good news for us all and this would be just to perfect, I must be positive but its hard when you keep being knocked back.  I think I need a kick up the **** I'm not going to be negative I'm going to be strong if not for me for my mummy  love sharonxxx


----------



## Diana (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

I hope you don't mind me joining in.

I have just started the dreaded   . Had 2 embies    put in today. I have been resting all afternoon as I have dreadful cramps in tummy as doc had difficulty getting them in due to my bent cervix!  
Told myself I wasn't going to rest this time, but was going to keep myself busy, but now they are in I am feeling very protective and just want to take it easy! I am due to test on 16th March  

Good luck to all you ladies       and congratulations to all of you with a  



Diana


----------



## tink (Feb 20, 2005)

Good morning everyone

Well, I did the 'P' test at 6.00am this morning as me and DH couldn't wait a moment longer......the results are in and we got a.........



We really cannot believe it. In fact as well as doing the hospitals test  we did another 2 - First Response and Clear Blue just to make sure!

At the moment both of us are still in shock   - a good kind of shock though. Our one little embie they put back has decided to stay - so happy  

Good luck to everyone who is testing today and tomorrow and in the next 2 weeks, I hope you all get the BFP's that you all deserve.

Luv

Tink


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi tink
congratulations
i hope i follow in your footsteps.
well done 
you must be over the moon.
marzy
xx


----------



## Kitten (Aug 4, 2003)

Congratulations Tink and to others who have had a BFP recently.    

Welcome to Diana and good luck. 

I woke up this morning with strong AF type pains, I think that AF is going to start today, I've got got discoloured mucus (sorry if tmi), which normally happens before AF comes with a vengeance.   

The past 2 nights I have been having hot sweats in the night, I haven't got a cold or flu or anything like that and feel perfectly fine apart from the obvious pains we go thru during the 2WW.    I don't know whether this is a good or bad sign.  Has anyone else had this?    I am on 10dpt, due to test on Tuesday.   

I can feel myself really weakening to do a test today to put myself out of misery as I'm certain AF is due to start.    It seems to be around the same time my AF has always started during previous 2WW.  I hope it doesn't but I can't help thinking the worse.

Thanks
Kitten x


----------



## tink (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Martzy & Kitten

Yes! Over the moon is one way to describe it - It's really hard to find the words to sum it up.....

Kitten - I have been getting a lot of hot flushes during the day - so hopefully that's a good sign!

Sending you both loads of   I'm sure you'll  also get a BFP's

Luv 

Tink


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi kitten..
dont test as its too early itll prob show neg.............
im 13dpt.. on days 9 10 11 i had really bad af pains and day 12 really bad pmt headache ..
still no sign of af...
i did test yesterday and it was neg.................
shouldnt test till sunday so i will test friday then again sunday..
this is my 2nd cycle..1st time i bled day 10.. my ps are always early so im feeling relly positive about this cycle...
if you test you MUST be prepared to see a neg result as its too early ..if you re prepared for it take a chance!!!!!!! but dont rely on it unless its positive!!
good luck
keep me informed 
hope this helps you out...........
p.s i also had sweats and everything that says af is on way!!! 
havent had it yet and i didnt get this last time it was bfn.......
all the best
marzy


----------



## SwedenSam (Feb 1, 2005)

Good morning!

Congrats to all of U that has  !
Testday tomorrow...puh! Hope I will join all the  ! So nervous for tomorrow!!

A question: Has anybody got their AF before testday after a medicated FET?

Sending U all 

Lots of love

/SwedenSam


----------



## marigold (Dec 20, 2004)

Have already posted on 3/4th march thread but thought I'd add here that we got a     today.....lots of luck to all of you testing today and tomorrow,

Love

marigold xxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Guys

Finally I got some news - AF has arrived and IP's have agreed to a blastocyst so our transfer   will hopefully be around 21st March !!! 

Anyway enough of me !!!

Marigold and Icebaby - CONGRATULATIONS !!!   I am so so so happy for you !!! Icebaby I hope it is twins keep us updated !!!   

SwedenSam - Good Luck for tomorrow -   so many thoughts heading your way - I have eyes, fingers and toes crossed for you - not legs though cause I think the embryologist would find transfer difficult  

Kitten -   No Kitty !!  

Tink - Another   !!! This is looking good !!!  

Marzy -   Hope you get a BFP this month !!

Sharonm -   I hope you get the good news and cheer your mum up !!   to your mum and I hope she gets better soon !!

Leni & Anniem - Also good luck !!!   Hope you both get the BFP's you so deserve !!

I think that is it if I missed anyone - Sorry - Hugs and love to you all and I WILL soon be joining you !!!


----------



## Rowingbeau (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi can I join you guys?
I had my ET this morning at Exeter and have 2 embies, grade 2 in there nestling in!

Diana - I also had the 'bent cervix' thing maybe this is common... 

I also test on the 16th March and there seems quite a few on here around that time. I am glad to have found you all because this is really the hardest bit I think - the passing time, looking for signs, comparing with last time etc. etc
Out of interest do have any of you tested early before? I know why youre not supposed to but Its hard isnt it!
Looking forward to chatting with you, Jess x (rowingbeau)


----------



## joanna Louise (Nov 4, 2004)

Afternoon girls
Hoping to join your thread!
Just had my egg transfer today. I have test on 15th March! I am a teacher and it is the same day as parents evening, already worried how I am going to get through the whole eve from 6-9.30pm if I get a negative result!! 

Also worried that I had 2 - 4 celled embryos put back, embrologist said they were good, but did not seem to answer my question about grading, did he not want to worry me beacause they were low grade!!  
Such a worrier and now 2 weeks to wait, I promise to be more positive next time I post!! Looking forward to hearing everyones news. 
take care joxx


----------



## zuzzy (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello everyone

Jo, not all clinics volunteer info about the grading of the embies - mine didn't tell me, only that one embie was "good" and the other one "less good". Hmmmm!

A question regarding pregnancy signs.... since the progesterone side effects/signs of AF/pregnancy signs are all the same, is there any point in paying that much attention...? I'm trying not to... hard though, I know that the huge boobs are due to the progesterone pessaries... my tummy's bloated, it wasn't during my first 2ww (BFN!)... 

Oh well, only 5 days to go 'til I test.

Ciao to all!

zuzzy


----------



## Kitten (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi, I know some of you said to hang back on testing early but I had to because I started bleeding mid-morning.  Still only spotting, but I just know AF is going to start, as I've said before I've been here too many times, am having same symptons as before and AF always started before I even got to my test date.  I haven't given up totally and will test again in a few days time just to make sure.  I feel ok at the moment because I'm just grasping onto that little glimmer of hope, feeling a bit numb but I'll try to keep as positive as I can until it's a definite, definite...no.  Or am I just trying to kid myself.

Sorry bit of a down beat post..... 

Kitten
x


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Kitten, so sorry to hear you are feeling down. This 2ww thing plus the whole IF journey is such an emotional rollercoaster.
I do hope that the spotting you are experiencing is implantation bleeding and not AF on it's way.

I too have got a really bloated tummy, I've now only got one pair of trousers and my joggy bottoms that I can fit into. So I'm either wearing them or my jamas! Thank goodness for elasticated waists! Sending you hugs  and positive vibes 

Congrats to all those who've got BFPs and to those who got a negative big hugs to you all 

As I've said, I'm feeling really bloated, felt a bit queasy but I think that's down to the horrid wind caused by the cyclogest  It certainly hasn't stopped me from eating!

Jo, what a day to test. You have my every sympathy. I used to be a teacher and Parent's Evenings are stressful and tiring enough without any added drama. Let's hope you'll be sitting there with a big grin on your face coz you got a BFP. My hozzy doesn't tell me the grade of the embies either. I had 2 4 cell embies put back aswell.

Welcome to the newbies to this thread and thanks to LizzyB for keeping our list updated, you're doing a great job girly 

Leni x


----------



## XxMandyxX (Aug 27, 2004)

Good evening to all

I'm so please for all you lucky ladies with  . Maybe you can send the good luck to the rest of us.  to all those . Thinking of all of you too.

I still can't believe its nearly a week now. The time really has flown, thankfully due to the really heavy snow in Kent. (Taken my mind off things a little bit)..............Who am i trying to kid. It feels like years!!!!  Only one weeks left. AARRGGGHHHH!

Hope you are all well. Welcome to all the new . Good luck to all of you.

Lots of love

Mandy
xxx


----------



## JM (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi everyone

New to site and hoping to join your thread!

Had ET on 23 Feb and what a nightmare this waiting is!
Have been off work so far and can't seem to stop watching baby programmes on Discovery Health! I'm definitely getting itchy feet now though and am going back to work on Monday - not sure if that's the right thing to do or not?

Had 2 grade A embies put back in and the others were frozen. Trying not to worry about the twinging going on in my ovary/belly area and seem to have permanent butterflies and also extremely sore boobs in mornings. Testing 9 Mar and keeping everything crossed!!!!

Enough of me.... Good luck to everyone else waiting and hoping for   all round! 

Take care    JaneX


----------



## Rainbow fairy (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi girls 
Here I am sat at the pc instead of trying to sleep, which I know I can't anyway due to sore boobs, and anyway the pc has just wiped off my (long & witty)   reply TWICE so i'm just gona give it 1 more go & quickly say 
CONGRATULATIONS al you  
So sorry to all the   
Has anyone else got NO niggles or feelings in their belly whatsoever I'm on day 8 & I'v been like this for 3 days now & am convinced they've dropped out    
Love & luck to all 
Andrea xxx


----------



## Kitten (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi, well I think it's all over again for me.  My AF had is most definitely here, I was just spotting yesterday so I thought we were still in with a chance, but I know when I'm beat.  Believe me this one is going to be a '*****', they usually are bad but this is worse, I've been up most of the night.  Am gonna phone the hospital today, not sure what to do next too early to make any decisions.    

We've still got 3 frosties from my 3rd cycle which we decided not to use this time round because I had more confidence in a fresh cycle and we wanted to try and get a few more to freeze this time because of my age, but unfortunately we were not that successful this time only ended up with 2 embies to transfer out of 7 eggs.    So, at least we have those 3 to fall back on and we're going to pursue the NHS for a funded cycle.  We have the backing from our GP and we've put a case together to put forward to the board at the beginning of April.  We privately funded everything so far but after 5 go's it gets a little bit expensive especially with all the other treatment/tests we've had to have over the past 2 years it all come to well over £30,000.  So we think it's time we pushed the government for some help, my GP is optimistic and so are we, so it's worth a try.  

I'm still quite numb at the moment, I'm just walking about like a zombie.  I've got so much work on today as well that I can't get out of, I'm just going to have to act as though everything is normal.  Many of us have probably been in that situation and it's not easy.  A part of me can't wait until today's over with, but then another part is scared because I don't think it's finally hit me yet and it's gonna hit me over the weekend.

I'm also bit apprehensive about the weekend, it's mothers day & not only do I think right now that I'll never be a mother myself, it was actually the anniversary when my mum passed away yesterday, which would have been 5 years and it still seems like yesterday, and it's times like this when you want your mum.  It's thing like Mothers day that bring it all back to you, but I know I'll get through this with my family.  

Good Luck to everyone still waiting and I truly hope you all get your   because we all deserve it.    It still gives me hope when I hear of the positives because we know it can work and sometimes it's just a matter of timing.  It's hard but I know I'll be back.


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi all
  kitten sorry to hear your news.................

also i tested neg today, not due to test till sunday but wanted to know before i go back to work monday.. still in shock.
cant take it in...
how many s****ng goes to we have to go thr to get a pos result!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
god im angry..
hope you are keeping chin up 
we will get there in the end and itll all be worth it (hopefully) 
best wishes 
marzy


----------



## Amy A (Nov 8, 2003)

Hi girls

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test, congrats to all those wonderful BFPs and big hugs to those with BFNs this time - don't give up hope just yet.

Well, I've managed to get to Day 14 and am due to test tomorrow.  I'm so nervous, I can't tell you.  This is our first IVF cycle so I have nothing to compare it to.  We had two excellent 8-cell embies put back and it all went really well.  But I have had AF type pains since Day 10 with a constant headache, although I think the AF pains seem to be more to do with the wind and constipation from the cyclogest at the moment.  But I do feel like I could get AF any time which is just so worrying.  Knicker checking all the time!

I thought that not bleeding was a really good sign but from reading the posts it seems that the pessaries delay AF in the majority of cases so not getting my hopes up.  But no news is good news eh?!

And I'm really busy at work so feel like I might go out of my mind with anxiety today!!  It's just so hard right at the end isn't it..?

Take care

Amy xx


----------



## Kitten (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi Marzy,  I'm really sorry.  It's is just awful isn't it, sometimes life just seems so unfair.

My thoughts are with you because I know exactly what you're going through.   

Take care
Kitten


----------



## *Sarah* (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I tested today and got a   !!!! (tested Monday and got   then but thought that it was too early so re-tested today on my proper test date).

 to everyone testing this week.

And loads of  to everyone who had a negative result. 

Sarah xx


----------



## cherryb (Jan 8, 2005)

hi girls thought that I let you know,

when I woke up this morning AF had arrived in the night with all of her belongings and from the looks of things she'll be here for a few days.

went to the clinic and got a confirmed BFN.... I'm not sure and they're not sure why this happened as we went through everything and was again told that it was a good tx cylce, 4 brilliant embies good womb lining the works.

Life can be so unkind at times and I am not sure if I can go through the mental stress of it all again.... so for now we think that this will be the end of the road and will give the clinic permission to let the other 2 embies perish.

feel absolutely cack and can't stop crying...

talk to you soon

cherryb 

googd luck and best wishes though to anyone else testing today or in the new few weeks... keep your spirits up


----------



## Lorns (May 4, 2004)

Hi Everyone

I got really bad cramps on Friday lunch which felt a bit strange.  On Saturday I had brown spotting but very faint, so thought I was still in with a chance.  Sunday still had brown spotting but by Sunday night a bit of red appeared!  Really upset as this was my third go but still hoped as it was not much.  By Monday I had a migrane from hell and full af had appeared.  I am gutted, I really hoped it would be third time lucky.  Not this time.  The worst thing was I still had to test on the 3rd which I already new the results to but it was still really hard!

I have been looking into different hospitals as the UK average is 25% and my hospital is only 20%.  There are a few in London that have 44% etc so definately going for a different one next time, its just so expensive.

I am sure you will see me back on here again later down the line.

Good luck to everyone else going through this terrible torture.

Lorns x


----------



## topsham (Nov 7, 2003)

fab news sarah congratulations take good care of yourself.

Lorns and Cherryb so sorry huns, life sucks!    to you both,

love Laurie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jaki B (May 16, 2004)

Hi
A sorry really isn't adequate to all those who have had BFN. I really hope that you all get the outcome you desire whatever you may do next.

I have just had ET today (2nd ICSI) so now have the joy of the 2ww to look forward to. Hoping that 'Bod' likes his new home and decides to stick around.

Take care 
Jaki


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Hiya 

just popping through to wish you testers all the best 

Love Mini xx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi all
cherryb and kitten . what can i say??

spoke to clinic and i have appt next fri to have me put on waiting!!! list for tubes to be removed so i ll be out of cycles of ivf for about a year........... 
it still hasnt hit me yet that its neg 2nd time round.....#

good luck to resr of you

jaki b good luck on 2ww ill be thinking of you..
take care
marzy


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Kitten I do feel for you. This is such a horrible thing to go through - I guess when you finally get a BFP all the previous heartache gets put to the back of your mind but for those people who are struggling on it's very much slap,bang in the forefront.  There's nothing I can say to you that will make your loss feel any less but I just want you to know I am really thinking of you.

I hope you don't mind me asking but as you're the same age as me have you considered using donor eggs?  I know it's not the same as having a baby that's 100% you & DH but some people can accept this.  It's an option I'm going to consider as I've read up alot on these threads about people having donor ivf at Ceram in Spain - it seems to have an amazingly high success rate.  Anyway, it's just a thought, I hope I don't offend you!  i am desperate to have a baby that's a part of me as I'm adopted & don't look like anyone else.  But if the ivf doesn't work I will try the donor eggs as I really want a child.

Good luck with whatever you decide.

Best wishes
Jess x


----------



## Rainbow fairy (Jan 4, 2005)

Good evening ladies,
So sorry Kitten, you made me cry, hope some good luck comes your way in the near future 
                                  
Lorns & Cherryb - sorry about your result ladies
Marzy - are you gona test again Sunday or do you trust your early reading?

I'm still trying to get some peace of mind here and would like to know if anyone out there had no feeling whatsoever in their bellies.  They say no sign is bad news, is this true?  
Good luck to the Saturday testers 
Love Andrea xxx     
Cool its snowing again.....in Wigan..... in March?? Must be a sign


----------



## Amy A (Nov 8, 2003)

I cracked and tested last night and got a BFN.  Stopped crying to sleep and hubby is taking care of me.  Now we have to ring friends and family to let them know.  I have no idea how we can cope with all this.

Its my first IVF cycle and we had to travel 6,000 miles to South Africa for treatment as we can not be treated in the UK.  Its a long way to go, a lot of money and a lot of pain to go through for nothing. But I know I will feel better in a few days when things are in perspective again and we hope to fly out in September for our second cycle.

Good luck to everyone else and here's hoping this pain will all be worth it in the end.

Love

Amy
xx


----------



## JM (Feb 27, 2005)

Morning Ladies,

Firstly, so truly sorry to hear the bad news for all the ladies with negative results. Life can be so unfair and my heart goes out to you all.  

Am getting rather worried myself now as woke up with terrible night sweats last night which is usually a sure sign I'm ovulating. Also had a few Sharp twinges in left ovary. I wonder if anyone else has had this happen? I'm at day 10 of 2ww and too nervous to test early but still getting the usual symptoms of sore boobs and butterflies.

Many congrats to all with   and good luck to everyone testing in the next couple of days.

Jane x


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

everyone,
could I please join you all.I am doing a natural fet and had et yesterday.Am due to test on the 18th.

So sorry to hear of all the bfns  .Big hugs   to you all.

Well done to everyone who got a bfp  .

I am resting today under orders of dh.Had a couple of problems with the et.They struggled to get the catheter in which has made me a bit sore.Still got tummy ache today.
Hope evryone is well.

Can I please be added to your list.Thankyou.

lots of love and luck to everyone
jane
xxxxx
            .

May all our dreams come true.xxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Amy A - really feeling for you.

You really deserve some happiness after your ordeal. So sorry to hear you can't be treated in UK, is there not anywhere nearer than SA?

Hope you can pick yourself up - love to you & DH

Jess x


----------



## *Di* (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi folks

 well im due to test on wed 9th but have started a light bleed today with lots of cramping  so looks like i wont need to test after all


----------



## Rowingbeau (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Everyone,
Sorry for all of you who have bad news this time - I feel for you        
Also   for those with good news.
Hang on in there those on 

Amy - sorry about your news big hugs coming your way now 
I was just wondering why you cannot be treated in the UK?

JM - I am only 4 days in to my 2ww and have twinges in left ovary - I guess it could be just follicle or small cysts or something. Good luck for you test day !!!


----------



## Jaki B (May 16, 2004)

Hi
Noticed I forgot to say that I am due to test on the 20th


----------



## Annie M (May 10, 2004)

hi girls

Congratulations to Sarah and the other BFP's, doesnt this just prove that dreams can come true.

So sorry about the BFN's - i know how it feels having 3 failed iui's and i know nothing i can say will make you feel any better but i will be thinking of you and praying that we all get our happy day in the end.

I have lots of twinges/pains/funny feelings/ big breasts etc any of which could be either AF signs or BFP signs so currently trying to ignore them.

I dont know why but i am still trying to find info on the success rates to work out what my chances are - i guess its a bit late know tho as my embies either stuck or they didn't.  I wish they could devise a test that would tell u straight away then we wouldnt have to go thro this agonising second week.

Good luck to everyone still waiting and roll on 16th March.

Lots of love

Annie M


----------



## Annie M (May 10, 2004)

hello again

Sorry but i forgot to say thx to leni paula and nightnurse for the good wishes - good luck to all of you in your tx.

Love

Annie M


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Congrats to the BFPs and hugs to the BFNs, what a week it's been.

I just don't know what is going on with me, the 2ww is hell , you'd think I would be used to it by now but Noooooooo! My boobs don't feel as sore, got funny twinges down there  and I'm feeling queasy occasionally, a bit like having permanent indigestion. That's probably what it is coz I've been eating like a  
So I don't know what's going on. Just wish I could sleep 'til test day! Just want to know NOW!!! I'm not buying a HPT 'til Wednesday to avoid temptation.

Got a letter from the hozzy to say that neither of our other embryos made it to freezing, we weren't surprised. I'm not too upset coz we prepared ourselves for that.

Anyway, I have waffled on enough, think I'll go and watch the Eurovision thingy on tv...there's nothing else on 

Love and luck to all
Leni


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Leni

Didn't realise you were going again...heaps of luck hun x

Laine x


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Thanks darlin'
Hope you are keeping well.

Love Leni x


----------



## JM (Feb 27, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Thks for reassurance Rowingbeau, hopefully having the usual (and hopefully normal) twinging everyone gets now and then.  Must admit though have felt really down for first time today - have been pretty positive so far. I think its just the waiting really getting to me now!

Di - try and keep positive !  Having read loads of other messages it doesn't necessarily have to mean its over and miracles still happen.  Sending you  big 

 to the other Jane on thread and wishing you lots of luck!

Leni - watched eurovision too (how sad are we!) and couldn't believe Jordan got so close to winning!!!

Good luck to everyone still waiting.

love

Jane x


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

thanks jane  ,
goodluck to you to for the 9th. 
lots of love everyone else,I will have a good read through to see whos who on this thread.
love jane
xxxxxxx


----------



## Hollypops (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi girls!

Can I join you!?  I'm on the 2ww, due to test on 18th March.  Good luck to everyone


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

hollypops,
Im also due to test on the 18th.Lot of love and luck to you.
and everyone else going through this.
love jane
xxxxxx


----------



## Hollypops (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks Jane, sending you and the others on this nerve racking 2ww lots of      and


----------



## Rowingbeau (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi everyone,
I am climbing the walls today - waiting for signs - I dont feel ill, in pain or anything but do feel bloated - I look about 5/6 months preg. sometimes I feel a bit sick, dizzy, queasy... and I get a 'tight' feeling low down above pubic bone across belly. What does it all mean - anyone else have this kind of stuff going on? oh, what to do, what to do......

Sorry, a 'me' post, but i feel a bit down
x


----------



## mummymaybe (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you, had ET yesterday am due to test on 17th of March, which doesn't seem long in comparison with some of you, so I'm abit confused.  I had 2 grade 1 embies put back but they were only 4 cell on day 3 so they are slow starters but the embriologist told me there was nothing to worry about and they were very good quality so Im keeping everything crossed.

I am now sitting at home resting but like everyone else I guess analysing everything I do, I think I am going to drive myself mad over the next 2 weeks.

Hope to get to know you all better soon

Good luck to everyone testing this week, lets hope we all get  

Helen x


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2005)

Hello Everyone

Have you got room for a small one ! I too had embryo transfer yesterday and three in the freezer. My test date is 21st March, so Helen I don't know why we would have dates so far apart. My Clinic, the John Radcliffe have given me a Home Pregnancy Test and told me to call them with the result and book a consultation.

To be honest I haven't really started thinking about the outcome yet after all the prodding and poking you have to go through and living your life to a stopwatch I just want to forget about it all for a while. 

Best Wishes and Good Luck to you all.

Heidi x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm testing tomorrow & am in a complete state! I know AF is on way cos feel really bloated & got bad cramps & bad attack of the munchies.  Still, I suppose a miracle might happen!!!!!!!!! Yeah, right!

Good luck to anyone else testing in the morning!

Jess xxx


----------



## Rainbow fairy (Jan 4, 2005)

Hello girlies, hope you're all well  

Jess p - Good luck for testing tomorrow & don't worry about the cramps & bloat it can still happen   to anyone else testing tommorow.

So sorry to all those with  

Yipee hoorah for those getting a  

I have been getting a few niggles over the last coupla days which got worse today and felt like proper a/f cramps on my right side, where they usually start off from. I was extremely hot in bed last night, whilst suffering another sleep deprived night & my tender boobs are calming down...... All in all it's my sure sign of a/f, but hey i'm still living in HOPE although ready for the bad news.
I also sneezed today!!!! (not that thrilling eh) but I did get a sharp pain in my belly which is still flaring up... V. worrying 

I am due to test on Monday but if   stays away we have decided  I will do one on Thursday, which is day 14, so I guess it can't be too early.
I'v gone back on placement today & actually done less work than I have all week, which isn't hard  

Lets hope this 2 ww starts speeding up for us all with a big fat suprise at the end  

Love & luck 
Andrea xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

BFN for me - absolutely gutted.  Can't believe we're going to need ivf.

Jess x


----------



## zuzzy (Jan 26, 2005)

HI all...
test day today... went to hospital and they took blood and now I'm waiting for the dreaded phone call... it'll take another hour or so I think... I'm nervous as hell, and I'm at work, couldn't bear waiting at home but maybe I should have? 

Oh well... haven't been on this Board for a couple of days so I'll entertain myself by reading all the new messages....

GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am absolutely terrified.

Love,

zuzzy


----------



## Hollypops (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorry Jess.  Take care,


----------



## zuzzy (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi again

BFN. Oh well. 

  

(Found out 5 minutes ago and just feel numb).

zuzzy


----------



## Dockers (Aug 11, 2004)

Dear Jess and Zuzzy

I am so sorry. Thinking of you both.

Dockers xx


----------



## flossie_td (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Lizzie

Wonder if you could add me to the 2ww list.  I am new today, but due to do HPT on 18th March.

Many thanks


----------



## Hollypops (Mar 6, 2005)

Aw Zuzzy (and Jess),

Gutted for you both - so sorry.  Look after yourselves xxxx


----------



## Rainbow fairy (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Jess & Zuzzy, 
so sorry for you both. Take care of yourselves  
Jess, I know it may be a bit early but try & be possitive about the ivf, hopefully it will bring you a miracle
love Andrea xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Just popping by to say Good Luck to all those in 2ww    and hope there are lots of  

and  for all those with BFN

love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Hi girls,

Looks like it's all over for me...again...  AF is trying her best to start properly and a HPT which tests for low level HCG is a BFN. Both me and Andy have had a good cry, we so hoped it would be different this time but don't we always?
I'm dreading telling the family, my bro knows already he just happened to phone half and hour after we tested. He said he'd let my Mum and Dad know. I'll do the texts and phone calls tomorrow.

I suppose I should be glad that I made it to day 11 before AF arrived, 4 days more than last time.

Good luck to all those left to test. It's about time we had a few more BFPs 

Big hugs to all the other BFNs,  I hope all our dreams come true before the year is out.

Leni x


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi girl,
Jess,Zuzzy and leni Im so sorry to hear of your results,sending you all a big hug     I really do feel for you and wish I could say things that would help.take care of yourselves.
Heidi - hope the 2ww is going well for you   .
Andrea-good luck for your test on thursday  .
Hollypops-hope the 2ww is going well for you   .
Dockers-good luck for your test tomorrow  .
Flossie-hope the 2ww is going well for you   .

anyone Ive missed im sorry my head is mush on this 2ww  .
Im due to test on the 17th,have had aftype pains since et.Had natural fet with no drugs at all.feel sick and have had dizzy spells.hope these are good signs these 2ww drive you mad.

lots of love and luck everyone
love 
janexxxx


----------



## saraD (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi can I join you? This is my first IVF cycle and I am in the dreaded 2 ww, due to test on 14th March. I had two 3day embies put back last Thursday and have been driving my DH and myself mad with looking for any potential pregnancy symptoms! Good luck to everyone and may the BFP's keep coming... 

Sara


----------



## Hollypops (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to FF SaraD  
Sorry about the BFN Leni.  You've got such a good outlook - never give up on your dream    
Thanks Jane1 for all your good luck wishes - you're very kind.  I'm surprised how quick this week has gone but next week I imagine will crawl in!!!  Hope everyone is well today xxxx


----------



## Annie M (May 10, 2004)

Hi girls

Leni - i was so sorry to hear about your BFN if anyone deserves good news its you.    

My heart goes out to you even though i know nothing will make you feel any better at the moment.

Lots of love  Annie M


----------



## Rowingbeau (Nov 1, 2004)

Going mad, think AF is on way.....also neg. first response test supposed to test on 16th - is this too early to be getting AF?


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

Rowing beau, 

The AF symptoms you have described are the same side effects of the cyclogest. You have tested almost a week too early! Put the pee sticks away and wait until the 16th! 

Good Luck,

Adrienne


----------



## loubielou (Feb 6, 2005)

My test date is the 25th March

Loubielou
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dee31 (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Can I join your club? I had 2 blastocysts put back on the 7th March and am testing on 17th March. 

Leni - i'm sorry things didn't work out for you this time. Sending you and all the BFN's big hugs and loads of positive thoughts and hope that your dreams will come true sometime soon.


Wishing everyone else on the 2ww loads and loads of luck!     

take Care,
Dee x


----------



## Rowingbeau (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks PURPLEAL,
you gave the 'slap round the face' that I need - I am obsessing although it really does feel like a proper AF. 
I am so pleased for you about your news too!


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

Rowingbeau,

I had to sit on my hands for the final week. I had bulk bought 20 (yes 20!) tests - it took such willpower not to test before my official test day!

I know it is hard, but hang in there!

Love Purpleal


----------



## Rowingbeau (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks  ( I only have 3 tests though) he he....


----------



## Diana (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey everyone,

Going mad on this 2ww. Got such bad af pains today. Like you Rowingbeau I am also tempted to test early, but am going to try my hardest not to!! I have got a store of test just in case I change my mind!!

CONGRATULATIONS to everyone with a  

SO sorry to hear your news Leni    

Hope you are all coping well!

Diana xxxx


----------



## joanna Louise (Nov 4, 2004)

Evening girls  
Thought I had my period today, but no sign yet! It is so stressful, the IVF treatment was so much easier! Or have I just forgotten the pain already! Resisted the temptation to buy a test kit, partly based on the fact that I can't afford it! the IVF treatment was more expensive than we thought! 
Big hugs to all the girls with    nothing I can say can make you feel better, but thinking of you all the same. 
Congrats to the  , I know the worrying does not stop here! so good luck. 
Here's to a worry free eve, hope Fame academy will keep me distracted for a bit I'm rooting for Edith!
Jo xx


----------



## meachmont (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi girls

Sorry I haven't been around much, treatment has been taking it's toll.  Thought I would bring some good news I have tested    .  We are happy but very scared it will all end like it always does.

Sending big hugs to our girl with sad news 

Goodluck to you all we may all get our dream    

Lov
Donna


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi

I have tried so hard not to post here (trying to forget I was on the 2ww  but just noticed that I am on the list so here I am.

 to all the girls with a  and  for those with a  and  for those who are still going mad in the dreaded 

I am SO DESPERATE to test. I don't feel very well at all. My boobs feel like sore melons. I feel lightheaded and nauseus sick and have got pains and cramps and just want to cry. I'm not going to work today which is making me more tempted to use those naughty peesticks upstairs.

Why can't I test? Some clinics say 14 days from EC and some say 14 days from ET. So it is 14 days from EC TODAY. Can I PLEASE ........

I'm looking for some help here girls .... tell me what I should do

Love Indianna xxxx


----------



## amberstar (Nov 15, 2004)

hello, do u mind if I join?? Had ET on weds 9th and testing on 21st. Cannot believe that it is only 2 days ago-it feels like 2 months ago...Still getting lots period pains and feel lightheaded and as if I am going mad with wanting to know the outcome. I think the Doxycycline I'm on is making me feel so sick. looking desparately for any sign of success!!! Had some spotting yesterday and praying it was implantation but who knows?This is truely stressful. Am bored with staying at home and my bedroom walls feel like they are closing in on me. Am going out for a walk now. Just want so desparately to be pregnant
Good luck all-is anyone else testing on 21st?? Does anyine else feel like they are going crazy??
xx


----------



## santa clara (Mar 9, 2005)

Message for you Indianna ... I had my ET at Ceram on 28 Feb (EC 26 Feb) and they told me I could either arrange a blood test at a clinic today (day 12) or wait til Monday (day 15) to do a shop-bought urine test ... guess where I'm going now It's scheduled for 11 and then there's a 3 hr wait.  I am absolutely petrified!

Fingers crossed for you, me and everyone who's testing in the next few days! 

Santa Clara


----------



## GB (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi

Was wondering if i could join you all? I had my E/T on Wednesday (9th) and am due to test Tuesday the 22nd! This is our first icsi and both D/H and i are nervous wrecks! I have been very crampy since E/C on Monday,have sore boobs,and when i go to the loo the cramps are worse,have any of you ladies had these symptoms? I am absolutely desperate to find out the result,how am i going to manage another 11 days!!!!!!!!!!!!  It really is such a weird feeling isn't it,cant quite get my head round it! 

Santa Clara,   for you today,no wonder you are petrified!!! sending you lots of    

Amberstar,It really is such a stressfull time isn't it,Stay positive,and I'm sure the fresh air will do you good    

Indianna,i to am confused about test dates ,every hospital /clinic has there own protocol,mine have told me to hand in a urine sample on day 14 after E/T,no blood test mentioned! I really am going to try very hard to stick to this as i really don't want a false result,but in saying that i want to test NOW  ,so maybe you would be better to wait at least another day,  but maybe one of the girls who have been here before would be able to advise you better...sorry!

Donna CONGRATULATIONS on your  ,wonderfull news,stay   and enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!

To everyone who has had a   I'm sending you all a big  

Well best get back to the sofa to analyze every ache and pain!! 

Looking forward to getting to know you all

                                            Take care 
                                                    Gxxxx


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Thanks for the advice girls.  I am going to hang out until at least Sunday for a hpt.  

Santa Clare  -  loads of luck with your testing hun.  Let us know.


Love Indianna xx


----------



## Rainbow fairy (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi all   girlies,
This just gets harder everyday doesn't it!! I sailed through all the injections, e/c & e/t not knowing I had this wait to come.  It is all I can think about & I am desperate to know NOW.   I dare not have bought any pee sticks or I would have succumbed ages ago.  Although today I feel too scared to test at all, dp will have to hold & read it For me (tmi!!!)
On day 15 at the mo & av been told to test day 18, was gona test day 14 but I am deffinately testing day 16 !!!!!!!!!!!! Phew..get that..

Stil no a/f & i'm just wondering how long the cyclogest can hold it off for if my result is to be negative, anyone know??

I have absoloutely no symptoms at all now... boobs are fine & no pains, sickness or dizzines.  Sounds silly but I felt so much better when I could feel something/anything somewhere!!

Good luck santa clara, I guess you'll know by now, all things crossed for good news  
 on your fab news meachmont, i'll bet you've forgoten how rough the treatment was already  
So sorry for your news Leni  
Amberstar -I too did plenty of walking from day 2 e/t or I would have lost the plot   Hope I didn't do too much  
   for anybody due to test &    for those possitive results
Love to all 
Andrea xxx


----------



## Rowingbeau (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi all you ladies in waiting.
Most of my AF symptoms from Wednesday night have disappeared now - ijust cant get my head around it. Is my AF coming or not? I have slight nagging lower back pain and the odd  ovary twinge but thats it.
After spending yesterday walking around the zoo with DF in complete tears trying to accept that it was over I now have renewed hope - but am too scared to be too positive. What a rollercoaster!!!! 
My clinic basically said it is too early to test, wait until the day.... Well we all know how easy that is don't we...
I am sorry for all those who have to wait for a blood test that must prolong the agony even more...
My clinic just say test on day 14 at home and phone with result.
I know it is hard we are all in this together - I am sick of daytime TV (not at work much) and just want to know the result ....Arrrrgggghhhhhhhh...
(sorry for ranting on)    to everyone going through this terrible time.x


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

OMG Donna

CONGRATULATIONS   

FANTASTIC NEWS

Really happy to hear a Jan / Feb AND a Lister girl has got a  

Lots of love

Fee xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## amberstar (Nov 15, 2004)

Well-I feel a lot better for some fresh air. Only walked to post office up the road but feel more sane. also friend came round and I made a nice lunch. 
Thanks Rainbow for reassuring me!! I don't know how you are holding back on day 15 from not testing!! My clinic does blood test day 14 after ec. I really hope lack of AF is a good sign. I have no idea about how long the cyclogest can delay it though. 

GB-you had your ET at the same time on March 9th. I am testing the day b4 you though-good luck. I too am having crampy pains which are worse every time I go to the loo. Am feeling a bit better after going for the walk though. I think my legs needed a good stretch out!! Still really really tired though but luckily not too emotional at present. 

Indianna-good luck. I am hoping that you will give us some good news. 
Well . I am addicted to this site now as it seems to be the only place to talk to others who completely understand. Am going to now watch some crap daytime TV
x


----------



## Hollypops (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi Girls!

Welcome to the dreaded 2ww!!!  Sorry you are finding it so tough.  I'm due to test a week today - I had the cramps the first few days too and I was fretting that they had somehow damaged my bowel during EC (without going into detail it was very painful going to the loo!!).  The cyclogest were awful to begin with but I guess my body has 'accustomed' to them now.  
I can only be honest, when we were initially at the consultation stages, I was utterly stunned at the success rates (out of 10 only 3 will get pregnant is how they explained it to us) so from the get go we've known that the chances were slim.  Perhaps this is unique to our clinic but they are very careful that patients understand.  
I know there is a much higher chance of a -ve than a +ve.  I'm REALLY not trying to sound negative and I do hope everyones dreams come true - its tough I guess to find the balance between staying positive and staying realistic.  Very best of luck to everyone


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

"HUGE " to those of you getting your BFP'S &   to those of you who sadly didn't ........girls still in the ......keep sane eeh!!  ....  to you all too xx

INDIANA......pee stick ...pee stick .....we're watching you    ........Can't wait to hear your  on Sunday.....if you can wait that long.....my guess is you wont!!  

  "GOOD LUCK INDIANA"  .....SENDING YOU LOTS N LOTS OF      

Luv n hugs to you all
juels xxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way............

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,24249.0.html


----------

